# Anybody else get these



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Anybody else get the emails that say" don't print this out - please consider the environment before doing so" -- man what a bunch of misguided environmentalists.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ah crap so i shouldent have printed this page out then?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Anybody else get the emails that say" don't print this out - please consider the environment before doing so" -- man what a bunch of misguided environmentalists.


I have seen them. It doesn't bother me too bad. There is too much paper floating around as-is, and if we can avoid a few emails being printed out, I don't see how that is a bad thing. Nothing wrong with conserving a few trees, and keeping needless paper out of landfills, or spending the energy to recycle it. Misguided environmentalists? Perhaps a bit, but if emails were printed on elk hide, I'm sure we would all be a bit more conservation-minded.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else get the emails that say" don't print this out - please consider the environment before doing so" -- man what a bunch of misguided environmentalists.
> ...


If only I had a seed that would grow a mature bull elk in 10-15 years. Hmmm, kind of sounds like the current LE waiting period. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else get the emails that say" don't print this out - please consider the environment before doing so" -- man what a bunch of misguided environmentalists.
> ...


I agree with Chaser, there is nothing wrong with trying to conserve, after all we are all conservationist anyways. Most hunters do more for the environment than PETA, SUWA, ect. I recycle everything I can, I try to car pool if I can, I try to do my part to protect some of our resources and keep the landfills from filling up too fast. Now I do agree it can go too far. I have a guy in my office who gets mad if you throw one piece of paper in the garbage can, he get irate.

It reminds me of Green-zo on 30 Rock, for those of you who watch the show you will know what I am talking about. "What is in that Styrofoam cup, the Earths blood!" :mrgreen: Greenzo Out!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

My e-mail actually has that at the bottom Pack. :lol: 

Another guy at work has the same thing and prints every single e-mail he sends or recieves.. ha, ha... bad habit I guess. With all the paper on his desk, I figure it adds up to at least a tree or two.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Isnt that one of the benefits of e-mail? You dont need to print...


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else get the emails that say" don't print this out - please consider the environment before doing so" -- man what a bunch of misguided environmentalists.
> ...


What makes you think you're saving a tree- that's a valid question- There are 4 million trees planted every year by private land owners- a very high percentage of them sell trees as lumber to be made into pulp and then they replant on a rotation basis- probably the best stewards of the land we have. If we go total electronic and don't use paper what's the alteranatives for the land owner?
Odds are he can't sell trees anymore and he might as well sell that land to development. I sure need another Walmart parking lot.
It's a fallacy to think that we are saving trees by doing this- you'll save more trees by going into the forestry office, gathering up all the brochures you can so more have to be printed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I print everything double sided and don't print emails, just save them. Rare need to ever print one.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Packfish said:
> ...


I guess if all paper were coming from farms, where the intention is to use those trees for paper, then no biggie. But that's not the only place it comes from. We see the same issue with deforestation for the lumber industry. Not so much in Utah anymore, but places like Oregon and Washington have seen forests devastated from over harvest. I'm not trying to be a tree-hugger here, but we cannot sustain the current consumption levels. Again, what's wrong with using a little less? If we all save a little, it really adds up. Besides, the message I see most at the bottom isn't "DON'T PRINT THIS EMAIL!!! YOU'RE KILLING TREES!!!" Its more like "Think green...Please consider the necessity of printing this email." I'll be the first guy to complain when there is no paper towels in the mens room. I hate having to wash my hands and then grab the door handle (sans paper towel) to leave the room knowing full well how many dudes handled their member and then didn't wash. Some things require it, and there is no getting around it. Others don't, such as printing emails excessively.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Chaser- no disrespect here- but you need to do a little more research- many of those forests you speak of are owned .You are buying in to that proganda- A well maintained and harvested forest is better for everyone and everything. This isn't about printing emails excesssively - get outside the box. That's like thinking the Humane society is only about homeless pets. It doesn't stop there nor does the no-printing of emails- The devastation of our forests isn't coming from the paper companies aanymore- you almost can't purchase paper any more that isn't certified of how it was environmentally harvested anymore thru the FSC, SFI or a few more of the tracking orginizations. Go all electronic- no printing of bills- no purchasing of maps- down load all your books to a Kindle- and so on and so forth- see what your kids will have to enjoy in the future.


----------

